# Cinco de Mayo Pre-Cyclone Coasters Swap Ride in Monrovia !



## fordmike65 (May 4, 2018)

Bunch of out-of-towners are coming in for Sunday's Cyclone Coasters Swap, so we thought we'd roll out the red carpet & have a local SGV Foothill Flyers Ride in their honor. I gotta work 'til 5:00 and the weather is warming up a bit, so how 'bout we meet up at Library Park( 321 South Myrtle Monrovia,CA 91016) at about 6;00 & head out @ 6:30 or so. Post up here,PM or text if you can make it. As always, pre-ride brews available if you know the secret handshake

Hope to see you there!
************ @old hotrod *************

@rustjunkie
@JAF/CO
@slick
@rickyd
@island schwinn
@Schwinn499
@Vintage Paintworx
@birdzgarage
@cyclonecoaster.com
@Velocipedist Co.
@lulu
@TWBikesnstripes
@the2finger
@tripple3
@Cory
@cyclingday
@Pedal pushers
@burrolalb
@mrg
@rustintime
@Balloonatic
@hellshotrods
@schwinnja
@Eric
@WetDogGraphix
@tikicruiser


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 4, 2018)

Haven't decided yet...........


----------



## slick (May 4, 2018)

A few of us will be in Newport around noon doing a ride to Huntington Beach. We'll see how we feel when we get done. Still need to check into my hotel too that night.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 4, 2018)

If I wasn't 3000 miles away and lazy,,,,,I'd go..


----------



## island schwinn (May 4, 2018)

Cinco De Drinko in Monrovia? Yahoo.


----------



## rickyd (May 4, 2018)

I'll be there


----------



## fordmike65 (May 4, 2018)

rickyd said:


> I'll be there



I kinda figured


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (May 4, 2018)

:eek:


----------



## Intense One (May 4, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Bunch of out-of-towners are coming in for Sunday's Cyclone Coasters Swap, so we thought we'd roll out the red carpet & have a local SGV Foothill Flyers Ride in their honor. I gotta work 'til 5:00 and the weather is warming up a bit, so how 'bout we meet up at Library Park( 321 South Myrtle Monrovia,CA 91016) at about 6;00 & head out @ 6:30 or so. Post up here,PM or text if you can make it. As always, pre-ride brews available if you know the secret handshake
> 
> Hope to see you there!
> @rustjunkie
> ...



Wish I could be there, Mike.  Maybe one day when I come out to visit my family.  Sounds like your posse has a lot of fun, buddy.  Ray


----------



## Intense One (May 4, 2018)

ivrjhnsn said:


> If I wasn't 3000 miles away and lazy,,,,,I'd go..



Yeah, Fitchburg and Ipswich are 3000 miles away from the party!


----------



## old hotrod (May 5, 2018)

I'm not on the list so i won't be there..[emoji14].







fordmike65 said:


> I kinda figured




Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (May 5, 2018)

You guys have fun,be safe and no crashing! See you in the morning!


----------



## island schwinn (May 5, 2018)

Where is everybody?? Let's get rolling.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 5, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> Where is everybody?? Let's get rolling.



Ummmm....someone obviously didn't read the details. Why not hang out at a bar on Myrtle til I get home?


----------



## Bajaway (May 5, 2018)

I’m in


----------



## GTs58 (May 5, 2018)

Guess island schwinn is a little early.


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 5, 2018)

Work[emoji22]....catch u boys later, if not see ya in the am.


----------



## West is the Best (May 5, 2018)

Wow, an SGV rust rider club! How often do you guys get together? Can't make this weekend but would love to join a ride sometime? What is the plan for Memorial day weekend? I will be in Huntington Beach. Monrovia is just up the road from me in West Covina. 
Currently riding a '50s Columbia. Working a custom project for this summer based on a late 50's Monark/Huffy.


----------



## Bajaway (May 5, 2018)

Did I miss you guys


----------



## Maskadeo (May 5, 2018)

Where’s the debauchery pics with people lying on curbs!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 5, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> Where’s the debauchery pics with people lying on curbs!



can't take pics in that condition.


----------



## island schwinn (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Maskadeo (May 6, 2018)

I spy @fordmike65 under the clock tower.


----------



## Balloonatic (May 7, 2018)

Damn... I hate that I missed this.. been having back trouble so not riding or even walking so well, but hopefully next time.. hope you kids had fun?!


----------

